# How to lose Pot Belly



## tyrone_40 (May 18, 2004)

Hi,

At 6ft and 152lbs  i'm trying to gain mass but at the same time I need to lose that developing pot belly without hindering my mass gain.  I heard that cardio (threadmill) is good but will prevent mass gain.  I exercise thrice weekly using compound exercises.  

Can anyone shed some info on how to get rid of that annoying pot belly. 

Thanks


----------



## Monolith (May 18, 2004)

diet


----------



## ms21vegas (May 18, 2004)

I'm trying to lose my belly too!!! GL


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 18, 2004)

Why do you have a pot belly?

Honestly....beer?  Love of fatty foods?

Diet.


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_Bulk, gain the muscle. Your body fat will increase, your belly too. Enjoy being fat for a while. Then you cut. _


----------



## rockcrest (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> diet




end of story


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tyrone_40 *_
> Hi,
> 
> At 6ft and 152lbs  i'm trying to gain mass but at the same time I need to lose that developing pot belly without hindering my mass gain.  I heard that cardio (threadmill) is good but will prevent mass gain.  I exercise thrice weekly using compound exercises.
> ...



it's all about proper diet & nutrition, so basically this thread is in the wrong forum.


----------



## tyrone_40 (May 18, 2004)

Oh I'm sorry I posted in the wrong forum.  I guess I have to watch my diet.....


----------



## dstack (May 19, 2004)

It's a combo of diet and cardio. An added comment about the diet... lay off the beer!


----------



## bigss75 (May 20, 2004)

Its weird i have been getting leaner drinking beer instead of having shots. maybe because when i drink beer it fills me up so i dont eat the fast food and what not


----------



## Vale Tudo (May 20, 2004)

Bigss, most of the usual alcohols (Whiskey, rum, Vodka, grain) they all have something like 80-100 Calories in each shot.  and then you have to count in the chaser too.  Man, i would rather do shots as well though.   I am not totally sure on those numbers, but I think i read those numbers somewhere.


----------



## jaim91 (May 22, 2004)

I heard that one can get a pot belly from lying down right after eating and not letting the food digest properly. Is this BS?


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2004)

mmm....beer.  Can I have a Miller lite please?


----------



## aztecwolf (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> mmm....beer.  Can I have a Miller lite please?


out of all the good beers out there and you want a miller lite   gotta go with an import, domestic stuff ain't no good


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> mmm....beer.  Can I have a Miller lite please?



love your avatar !  

I was at the CheeseCake Factory last friday night and I got a piece of the Godiva cheese cake and a piece of the banana cheese cake....so yummy !


----------



## mostang (May 23, 2004)

6' and 152 and your worried about losing a pot belly?  I'd be more worried about getting blown away in a brisk wind.
Wait till your like me at 6'6" and 290 before you start worrying about your stomach.
If you work your back and chest to make them bigger and thicker your waist will look smaller!!!!!!


----------



## jaim91 (May 23, 2004)

Damn...6"6...You're huge!


----------



## gr81 (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mostang *_
> 6' and 152 and your worried about losing a pot belly?  I'd be more worried about getting blown away in a brisk wind.




HA HA HA, now thats some funny ass shit right there!! LMAO 

As for the question, you can't lose fat and gain muscle at the same time man, you have to pick one and go with it. I would start lifting heavy and hard, lots of compound movements, and don't restrict the diet, just clean it up. Once you get up to a weight that is respectable then worry about cutting bodyfat and leaning up. If you are a buck fifty and are fat then your gonna have to cut to like 120 before you are lean, and I am sure you don't want that.


----------



## bigss75 (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> gotta go with an import




Import 
 

Drink Coors Light


----------



## Spottieottie (May 23, 2004)

Yea you gotta support the domestics.  Except for their crappy cars


----------



## Mudge (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mostang *_
> 6' and 152 and your worried about losing a pot belly?  I'd be more worried about getting blown away in a brisk wind.



  I'm 6'2" 265ish and I could use some cutting, but I'm not that worried about it yet.

Diet diet diet. I just started 35/30/35.


----------



## jaim91 (May 24, 2004)

Isn't that a lot of fat?


----------



## Mudge (May 24, 2004)

Look at Atkins and you have some people doing 30/70.


----------



## bigss75 (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spottieottie *_
> Yea you gotta support the domestics.  Except for their crappy cars



Ouch, Im a truck guy and suv and domestics the way to go. Maybe if my head wouldnt hit the ceiling in every asian car i got into i would get more into the imports


----------



## CowPimp (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Ouch, Im a truck guy and suv and domestics the way to go. Maybe if my head wouldnt hit the ceiling in every asian car i got into i would get more into the imports



Not to totally get this thread off track, but I think it's nonsense to group domestic and import cars together in one big lump.  There are a lot of excellent cars on both sides.  I love Trans-Am W6s and Mustang Cobras.  I also love Lancer Evolutions and Supras.  

There is no one that can deny the excellent potential of any of these cars.  For example, the Supra has a ridiculously bulletproof transmission.  People have put 700WHP to it without breaking it.  The Trans-Am can run super low 1/4 times with relatively few mods because of it's huge engine displacement.  Cobras might have even more potential because they are 8 cylinders and have forced induction (Supercharged).  EVOs have a very high HP potential and handling potential due to it's 4 cylinder engine with an iron block, lower weight compared to 8 cylinders, and AWD launch/traction advantage.


----------



## jaim91 (May 25, 2004)

Ya, but I heard the 70 part does crazy things to your heart!


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2004)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Its weird i have been getting leaner drinking beer instead of having shots. maybe because when i drink beer it fills me up so i dont eat the fast food and what not


Beware... It will catch up with you fast.  One day you will need a wheel barrow to carry that gut around with you


----------



## austinite (Jun 2, 2004)

tyrone_40 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> At 6ft and 152lbs i'm trying to gain mass but at the same time I need to lose that developing pot belly without hindering my mass gain. I heard that cardio (threadmill) is good but will prevent mass gain. I exercise thrice weekly using compound exercises.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you should pretty much eliminate cardio from your routine for now. You could probably carry 50-75 more lbs. I am 6'1" 225, but I'm trying to refine down to about 215.


----------



## SandMonkey (Jun 21, 2004)

*someone hear me out*

I've got a strange problem in terms of body fitness. My body in general is quite fit. My upper body, arms, chest, legs, butt all seem to me in good shape and have no signs of fat to be worried about, however for some strange reason i have a bit of a pot belly. My friends even tell me that my stomache doesn't match the rest of my body, and its true. Why has this happened especially since i dont even drink beer (well i do, but once a month maybe). and if my diet was bad, then why is my belly the only problem in terms of oversized fat? someone help me out, thx,  

by the way i also support import beer, try corona or carlsberg, if ur going for domestic, screw american beers, canadian beers a good bet.


----------



## LAM (Jun 21, 2004)

SandMonkey said:
			
		

> I've got a strange problem in terms of body fitness. My body in general is quite fit. My upper body, arms, chest, legs, butt all seem to me in good shape and have no signs of fat to be worried about, however for some strange reason i have a bit of a pot belly. My friends even tell me that my stomache doesn't match the rest of my body, and its true. Why has this happened especially since i dont even drink beer (well i do, but once a month maybe). and if my diet was bad, then why is my belly the only problem in terms of oversized fat? someone help me out, thx,
> 
> by the way i also support import beer, try corona or carlsberg, if ur going for domestic, screw american beers, canadian beers a good bet.


a decrease in test production, gh output and a not so great diet can easily lead to the development of a pot belly as they all effect cortisol levels greatly...


----------



## Blieb (Jun 21, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> HA HA HA, now thats some funny ass shit right there!! LMAO
> 
> As for the question, you can't lose fat and gain muscle at the same time man, you have to pick one and go with it. I would start lifting heavy and hard, lots of compound movements, and don't restrict the diet, just clean it up. Once you get up to a weight that is respectable then worry about cutting bodyfat and leaning up. If you are a buck fifty and are fat then your gonna have to cut to like 120 before you are lean, and I am sure you don't want that.



I think it depends.  I'm currently on PT's carb cycling cut while using GoPro's P/RR/S workout.  I'm looking to meet in the middle, and so far it seems to be working, though my goals are different, and generally I agree with what you said.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 21, 2004)

mostang said:
			
		

> 6' and 152 and your worried about losing a pot belly? I'd be more worried about getting blown away in a brisk wind.


 
Precicesly the reason why i decided to bulkup.


----------



## SandMonkey (Jun 21, 2004)

*I have a solution*

guy and girls if ur looking for the most ideal physical excersise that will both make u lose weight and add muscle and definition then i would suggest u start learning how to swim and do regular swimming as ur main form of excersise. I have worked with my universities department of Kinesiology or excersise science and a couple of moths ago they ran tests and swimming came out on top as the sport or physical activity that is best for creating an "even" and "balanced" body appearance, underlining the important factor which is persistance. folks once a week aint gonna cut it. Im a lifeguard and i swim at least 3 times a day , 45 minutes non stop each trip to the pool. The results are amazing, my whole body is lean, my meat is tight not loose like fat and yet i dont look too over done like arnold shwartzenager or those pro weight lifters. Swimming gives u that attractive well done (not over done) smooth rigid healthy look and its very enjoyable to do, not strenuous.

Swim folks, go to your near by pool and do laps or intermediate breast stroke for a non stop 45 minutes 3 times a day and watch ur diet i promise u will like the results. 

in fact- swimming does build muscle, i dont work out at the gym, and yet i have good arms, chest and shoulder muscles (but remember, it doesnt look too bulky). Water is denser than air, which means dragging your body through water is the same work as lifting weights.

swimming also lengthens your body, only if u do front crawl cause your body is consistantly in a stretch position.


----------

